# How to get more tips from angry people.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

You know the type they are bossy rude and just complete dicks. So at the end of the ride just say these 3 words.

Jesus loves you!

I'm getting about $50 more a month doing this. Try it out and report back please see what happens.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I wouldn't lie to my pax, even for more money


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Mole said:


> You know the type they are bossy rude and just complete &[email protected]*. So at the end of the ride just say these 3 words.
> 
> Jesus loves you!
> 
> I'm getting about $50 more a month doing this. Try it out and report back please see what happens.


Some uber drivers do have morals and dont want to strech the truth that much. Some people, only a mother loves......


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

lol, funny thread

i think being professional and navigating your city well is all it takes for tips


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> lol, funny thread
> 
> i think being professional and navigating your city well is all it takes for tips


You would think so but in some cities that is just not the case


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> You would think so but in some cities that is just not the case


true that

definitely the case in boston but i do alright


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

If an A-hole enters your Car, he/she will not exit as an Angel.
Simple as that. No matter what you say.
And, I couldn't agree more with Cableguynoe


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Mole said:


> You know the type they are bossy rude and just complete &[email protected]*. So at the end of the ride just say these 3 words.
> 
> Jesus loves you!
> 
> I'm getting about $50 more a month doing this. Try it out and report back please see what happens.


I would take that as sarcasm. I'm not religious. I believe we simply rot in the ground when we die. #wormfood


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Had a complaint from a pax who was told by another driver" Have a blessed day". Needless to say she was pissed. 

( true story btw )


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Had a complaint from a pax who was told by another driver" Have a blessed day". Needless to say she was pissed.
> 
> ( true story btw )


Jesus loves you wow that would of caught there ears on fire lol.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I would think "have a blessed day!" would be a little less in-your-face.


----------

